# Darts League??



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Hi does anyone know if there are any darts leagues or competition nights going on in Dubai? Used to play for a team back in the UK but have been unable to find anything out here so far. Would really like to start playing again. Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

crossy1982 said:


> Hi does anyone know if there are any darts leagues or competition nights going on in Dubai? Used to play for a team back in the UK but have been unable to find anything out here so far. Would really like to start playing again. Any help would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I think it would be better if you start one and invite interested ppl via expat forum.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno about a league, but if you ask at the red lion at the metropolitan (J2 SZR) or the old vic at ramada bur dubai they should be able to help you...


----------



## crossy1982 (May 1, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Dunno about a league, but if you ask at the red lion at the metropolitan (J2 SZR) or the old vic at ramada bur dubai they should be able to help you...


Thanks for your help, i will give those places a try.


----------

